# Types Of Threads To Do And NOT Do



## ClassicRockr (Apr 22, 2018)

Ever done a fairly controversial Thread? The kind where some will tell you you're a racist, bigot or some other descriptive word just because you want the opinions of others. Some will understand your Thread, while others will totally disagree and possibly get a little angry with you for your feelings/opinions. 

So, when you think a Thread might be controversial, do you still do it? 

Religion, Race, Politics are three topics that can get the "Good, The bad and the down-right ugly" going in people.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 22, 2018)

Jawohl mein Herr


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 22, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> Jawohl mein Herr



Ok, speak English!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 22, 2018)

CR, this forum no longer allows political threads.
And, as far as racial discussions, I asked for and received permission in advance prior to starting that thread back in November. I think it's gone quite well.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 22, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> CR, this forum no longer allows political threads.
> And, as far as racial discussions, I asked for and received permission in advance prior to starting that thread back in November. I think it's gone quite well.



I have no idea what thread you are talking about. I was only asking as a general question, not implicating anyone's existing threads.

What thread are you talking about?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 22, 2018)

You can use the search function and see what threads have been created on whatever topic.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 22, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> So, when you think a Thread might be controversial, do you still do it?



If you've got an itch, do you scratch it?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 22, 2018)

I like finding out things about people, but one person's thoughts about a thread could be/can be very different than another person's thoughts. One such thread could be about a word called "diversity". Some cities and states are very much this way, while others are definitely not.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 22, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> If you've got an itch, do you scratch it?


 Yes, but doctors will also say don't, because whatever is making the itch happen, could spread. My statement could sound silly, but it is true. 

There are those that just aren't that "brave" and or "bold" to start a thread that they definitely know they will be criticized about.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 22, 2018)

Actually, I was just watching CBS News Sunday Morning. As I was watching, I thought, they really don't do any stories about things in Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, the Dakota's and some other surrounding States. I serious don't think many people in other States, like NYC or Chicago are the least bit interested in farming, ranching or rodeo. Guess Sunday Morning have to watch what stories they air, or they could be flooded with letters of dislike.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 22, 2018)

I can't think of anything to say that wouldn't hurt your feelings.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 22, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Yes, but doctors will also say don't, because whatever is making the itch happen, could spread.



At our ages, we are older and oftentimes wiser than our doctors.
That's why we shop for new ones....that at least have salve.





ClassicRockr said:


> I like finding out things about people, but one person's thoughts about a thread could be/can be very different than another person's thoughts.



so its been proven here
reading them or replying has yet to be mandatory


----------



## Robusta (Apr 22, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Yes, but doctors will also say don't, because whatever is making the itch happen, could spread. My statement could sound silly, but it is true.
> 
> There are those that just aren't that "brave" and or "bold" to start a thread that they definitely know they will be criticized about.




I don't know that brave and bold are the proper descriptive terms.  Why continuously pick at a festering wound?  There is no way that you can properly express your thoughts on a medium such as this. With out context, hand movements, facial expressions and aural clues,the printed word is easily misunderstood.

Quite often such posts are received as trolling.  I am sure that you probably aren't as big an jerk as I perceive you to be,but without the whole personal experience I am left with nothing but your words to judge you with.

I know that there is no way that you are as intolerant as you claim to be,because your ass would have been kicked or sliced into ribbons long ago.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't start many threads because I'm just too lazy.

I have noticed when others create what might be considered a bold or controversial thread they seem to already have the answers they are looking for in mind and don't really welcome or have any interest in different points of view.

I'm also surprised when a few innocent or innocuous threads take on a life of their own and generate a heated discussion. 

IMO those threads are the best because they evolve naturally and are not staged from the start to be controversial.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 22, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't start many threads because I'm just too lazy.
> 
> I have noticed when others create what might be considered a bold or controversial thread they seem to already have the answers they are looking for in mind and don't really welcome or have any interest in different points of view.
> 
> ...



They like to..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 22, 2018)

Robusta said:


> I don't know that brave and bold are the proper descriptive terms.  Why continuously pick at a festering wound?  There is no way that you can properly express your thoughts on a medium such as this. With out context, hand movements, facial expressions and aural clues,the printed word is easily misunderstood.
> 
> Quite often such posts are received as trolling.  I am sure that you probably aren't as big an jerk as I perceive you to be,but without the whole personal experience I am left with nothing but your words to judge you with.
> 
> I know that there is no way that you are as intolerant as you claim to be,because your ass would have been kicked or sliced into ribbons long ago.



Guess your lucky you’re still allowed on this forum.

NEWS FLASH.......not everyone in America wants to be like you! 

See, I can speak just like you!! LOL


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 22, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> I can't think of anything to say that wouldn't hurt your feelings.



Go ahead and give it a try! One thing I’m very good at is debating.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 22, 2018)

Weren't you the one who said you'd like to see more controversial subjects ?


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 22, 2018)

You want to debate wether or not I can hurt your feelings?  wha?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 22, 2018)

Well, I think the Mod should close or even delete this thread. I can see it's going nowhere and I'm getting blasted again for whatever. I'll find someplace to go where people can understand me and talk more descent to me.

Sorry for coming back to this forum.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 22, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, I think the Mod should close or even delete this thread. I can see it's going nowhere and I'm getting blasted again for whatever. I'll find someplace to go where people can understand me and talk more descent to me.
> 
> Sorry for coming back to this forum.



Seems like you got your answer, and you don't like it very much......


----------



## Traveler (Apr 22, 2018)

Without controversy, many threads would be too boring. Seriously, does anyone actually care what you had for breakfast ? 

Moreover, the O.P. should have a right to express themselves about issues that effect, or perhaps affect them. 

If, for example,  an O.P. feels strongly about the dangers of drunk driving, his/her mind is certainly already made up. There is nothing wrong with that. A newspaper editorial is almost always a statement of opinion and the writer has made up his/her mind.

The problem comes when some others feel that the O.P. is wrong and they begin to make personal attacks against the O.P.

Additionally, some people feel that if they can find an exception, then the entire O.P. is wrong. Continuing with the example of drunk driving, if someone says, "Oh, yeah?  Well I'll have you know that my brother constantly drives drunk and he NEVER has a problem".
Such a statement is attempting to deny that drunk driving is always a bad idea.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 22, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Without controversy, many threads would be too boring. Seriously, does anyone actually care what you had for breakfast ?
> 
> Moreover, the O.P. should have a right to express themselves about issues that effect, or perhaps affect them.
> 
> ...



WOW, a member that does understand me! 
I feel that most of you that criticize me should read his reply here. 

Whether it’s a thread about smoking, drinking, money, food, diversity or whatever, I feel that personal attacks on people that don’t believe the way others think is awful. Calling me a jerk, which is the same as calling my wife and my brother the same is totally unnessary and shouldn’t be allowed. But, I don’t run this forum.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 22, 2018)

I look at a forum such as this as a safe place to exchange ideas with a peer group.  Since we're not robots, we are not all mentally programmed to think alike so there will be differences of opinion and sometimes controversy.  Healthy debate is good for the brain.  It opens the door to new or different ideas and pushes us to learn more about a subject.  

Rude or caustic behavior under the cloak of anonymity speaks to the character and intelligence of an individual.


----------



## Lon (Apr 22, 2018)

I tend to post what comes to mind without trying to anticipate responses and hope for a FAIR understanding from the MODERATOR.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 22, 2018)

sometimes when i come back there's a request to update this discussion...what's going on?


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 23, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]I think everyone whether they want to admit it or not can have a flash of understanding when given an opinion other than their own. This quote by Roger Ebert is one of my favourites.


*And I think both the left and the right should celebrate people who have different opinions, and disagree with them, and argue with them, and differ with them, but don't just try to shut them up.   Roger Ebert*[/FONT]


----------



## oldman (Apr 23, 2018)

I read threads that interest me and that I can learn from. Throughout my life, I have done many things, but flying has occupied a great deal of my life. So, reading about what people do or have experienced interests me a great deal. I do more reading than posting. I do enjoy posting about flying, whether it's for business or pleasure. I look at it as if I am maybe educating people with some of the things that they may have wondered about when traveling by air. It's surprising to learn how little people really know about airplanes. 

I like to read about what people are up to and what they have experienced throughout their life. I am sure that we have many people on this forum from many different occupations, which I like reading about. I do not like to get into a debate or confrontation. That's just not me. If someone says something that I feel they are trying to provoke me, I can walk away.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 23, 2018)

What was ever started here between members, I surely didn’t mean to start anything. 

I just think when someone posts something, no matter what the posting or thread is about, the person shouldn’t be called a racist or bigot. If that was the case, most if not all folks in Idaho, Wyoming, Montana, the Dakota’s, parts of Colorado and some other states are those two words.....racist and bigots. 

When we lived in Parker, Co, and I worked in Denver, a few of my co-workers told me that I lived in a “racist” area, because the population was largely White, as in 97%. My Director - Supervisor lived in CastleRock which was exactly the same demographics, but nobody said a word to him.

Where I went to high school at in northeastern Indiana (two Townships within a Consolidated school, The was only one black family and I never once seen the students during the years I went there. Also, no Hispanics. Mostly farm kids, like myself. 

Wife and I enjoy Motown music as well as Kool & The Gang and Earth Wind & Fire. Plus some excellent movies with great Black stars in them, one of them being Hidden Figures. 

I wouldn’t call any of this racism or bigotry!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> What was ever started here between members, I surely didn’t mean to start anything.
> 
> I just think when someone posts something, no matter what the posting or thread is about, the person shouldn’t be called a racist or bigot. If that was the case, most if not all folks in Idaho, Wyoming, Montana, the Dakota’s, parts of Colorado and some other states are those two words.....racist and bigots.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't call it racist but I would call it condescending.

con·de·scend·ing
ˌkändəˈsendiNG/
_adjective 

_having or showing a feeling of patronizing superiority.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 23, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I wouldn't call it racist but I would call it condescending.
> 
> con·de·scend·ing
> ˌkändəˈsendiNG/
> ...



Not superior, but people, like the Director - Suopervisor I just talked about was superior to me due to his high education and much higher salary. 

My wife’s education and resume’ is definitely superior to mine. 

There are folks from all races that are superior to other races due to their education and even lifestyle.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> sometimes when i come back there's a request to update this discussion...what's going on?



I think you might be talking about email notification of your subscribed threads.  Please read the direction on this thread to choose your preferences for reading subscribed threads.

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/854-How-do-I-stop-posts-from-showing-up-on-my-email

*Forum Support *section to learn how to use various forum features and read the guidelines, all members, especially new ones should take the time to review this section.  Also, questions about forum use can be asked in this section.

In order not to take this thread any further off topic, please ask any questions about forum use in the Forum Support section of the forum, or send me a private message.

https://www.seniorforums.com/forumdisplay.php/14-Forum-Support-amp-Suggestions 


*How to quote* someone's post when you're replying to them, so it's clear who you are responding to.  Hope these tips are helpful.

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/916-How-to-quote


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2018)

Some posts in this thread have been removed for obvious reasons, please read the guidelines below.  Further off-topic posts will be deleted.

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/8331-NOTICE-All-Members-Please-Read 


SeaBreeze
Admin


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 23, 2018)

I’d also like to know what you folks think of All Black Colleges, where, historically, only Blacks attend?

What about the different cities in the U.S. that are predominately one race: East L.A. (Hispanic), South Central L.A., Watts and Compton (Blacks), Little Saigon in Garden Grove Calif (Vietnamese), China Town )Chinese), Little Tokyo (Japanese) and others where the primary race is the people who live in those areas?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 23, 2018)

Don't know why this thread was moved to here? I wouldn't consider it as Current News or Hot Topic. Just simple questions that I could even answer.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2018)

If you could "even answer" yourself, why ask?

I don't care who lives where or where they go to school. As long as people feel happy. You might be surprised by how few people even think about these things. Except for Idaho, Colorado, Montana, North Dakota and Utah was it?

Why do you keep bringing it up? Maybe you should go back to your rodeo...Mr. Big Hat-No Cattle?

Ok.....your turn...._Go!_


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 23, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> If you could "even answer" yourself, why ask?
> 
> I don't care who lives where or where they go to school. As long as people feel happy. You might be surprised by how few people even think about these things. Except for Idaho, Colorado, Montana, North Dakota and Utah was it?
> 
> ...



You don’t care, but perhaps there are those that do or have things to say about my last reply concerning schools and areas. 

I would like to hear from other members. 

Some folks are always talking about how they wouldn’t live in an area where there is no diversity, yet All Black Colleges aren’t diverse and neither are those cities I mentioned.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 23, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I’d also like to know what you folks think of All Black Colleges, where, historically, only Blacks attend?
> 
> What about the different cities in the U.S. that are predominately one race: East L.A. (Hispanic), South Central L.A., Watts and Compton (Blacks), Little Saigon in Garden Grove Calif (Vietnamese), China Town )Chinese), Little Tokyo (Japanese) and others where the primary race is the people who live in those areas?



If it’s an accredited institution, and kids are getting something out of it, improving their lives, I say bravo.

Seen too many young folk go another way.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 23, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> I’d also like to know what you folks think of *All Black Colleges, where, historically, only Blacks attend*?
> 
> What about the different cities in the U.S. that are predominately one race: East L.A. (Hispanic), South Central L.A., Watts and Compton (Blacks), Little Saigon in Garden Grove Calif (Vietnamese), China Town )Chinese), Little Tokyo (Japanese) and others *where the primary race is the people who live in those areas*?



Jeebus!  God bless your heart, this has got to be the dumbest post on the internet today.  Maybe for the week, but it's still early.  No offense intended, of course.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 23, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Jeebus!  God bless your heart, this has got to be the dumbest post on the internet today.  Maybe for the week, but it's still early.  No offense intended, of course.



and *THAT!* is the funniest post I seen since 8-4-17 (barring SifuPhilly's gems)


----------



## oldman (Apr 24, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Jeebus!  God bless your heart, this has got to be the dumbest post on the internet today.  Maybe for the week, but it's still early.  No offense intended, of course.



Well, YES, your post is very offensive, but you already knew that. 

There is a university in Washington, D.C. named Gallaudet University. It is a federally chartered university for the deaf and hard of hearing only. Even most of the administrators fit into this category. In the past, I have had a very small connection to this school. On career day, I was asked to speak to the seniors preparing to graduate and their opportunities to become a pilot. I never had any experience or knowledge if a deaf and hard of hearing person could even obtain a pilot's license, so I had to do a lot of investigating into this matter. Along with an interpreter, I was able to make a pretty good presentation and the students seemed to be very interested. BTW, even this school has not been without controversy. Back around 2002, there were two murders on campus that were conducted by one student with the motive being robbery. 

My point to that little story is that there is a need for schools that specialize in special sectors. Sometimes, people are just more comfortable around other people of their own persuasion, ethnicity, handicaps, etc. There are, after all, Jewish colleges, Methodist colleges, black colleges and so on. As long as the end justifies the means, I'm all for it. Getting a higher education is really what it is all about, regardless of the institution's diversity position. And besides, some of the black colleges have some of the best entertaining marching bands in the country. Love those drum majors.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 24, 2018)

oldman said:


> there is a need for schools that specialize in special sectors. Sometimes, people are just more comfortable around other people of their own persuasion, ethnicity, handicaps, etc. There are, after all, Jewish colleges, Methodist colleges, black colleges and so on. As long as the end justifies the means, I'm all for it. Getting a higher education is really what it is all about, regardless of the institution's diversity position.



saved me some keystrokes


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2018)

> My point to that little story is that there is a need for schools that  specialize in special sectors. Sometimes, people are just more  comfortable around other people of their own persuasion, ethnicity,  handicaps, etc. There are, after all, Jewish colleges, Methodist  colleges, black colleges and so on. As long as the end justifies the  means, I'm all for it. Getting a higher education is really what it is  all about, regardless of the institution's diversity position



Oldman, you had me in complete agreement until that "end justifies the means" part.  Wasn't it Machiavelli who said that?


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 24, 2018)

Oldman. God Bless YOUR heart,  the dumbness of the OPs post was based on "*All Black Colleges, where, historically, only Blacks attend*".  If it is an all Black College, who else would have attended? Jeebus.  Same for colleges/universities in non-white ethnic areas, whose student body largely reflects the area.  Who else would go?  Not sure how you were able to read any criticism of those institutions in my comment.  

No offense intended, of course.

Hoot


----------

